# Double-ended adjustable sliding bevel



## Paul Chapman (17 Aug 2008)

I needed to cut some pieces of wood today to fit between some uprights that were not at 90 degrees. I was wondering how to measure these accurately and get the angles right, and came up with the idea of making a double-ended adjustable sliding bevel












It worked well  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (17 Aug 2008)

Very smart, Paul!
Looks like it would be perfect for hanging doors, too?
Philly


----------



## mailee (17 Aug 2008)

> Looks like it would be perfect for hanging doors, too?



Now you show me this after the day I have had hanging doors! Great Idea Paul I think I will have to steal that one mate.


----------



## Philly (18 Aug 2008)

Mailee
I have a 24 inch one made from MDF - great for getting the header angle right.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## wizer (18 Aug 2008)

Looks clever. No idea how it works in practise tho?


----------



## Karl (18 Aug 2008)

Excellent idea Paul - like Philly says, it'd be great for door fitting. 

I've been working on some fitted seating in our conservatory - your jig would have saved a lot of cursing and planing when my calculations went wrong!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## OPJ (18 Aug 2008)

Good thinking, Paul, I like it.


----------



## Niki (18 Aug 2008)

Very cleaver idea Paul....and, by changing the center (centre ?) horizontal piece, you can adjust it to any length required.

Thanks for sharing
niki


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Aug 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments. I was wondering how to do it when suddenly it came to me when I was thinking of something else. It's really a combination of this






with a sliding bevel on each end.

Obvious once you've thought of it :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dennis (18 Aug 2008)

Looks a handy piece of kit Paul. 

Athough I am not sure as to how much it would help in hanging doors.Granted it would show any discrepencies between the head and stiles.

As you sometimes have a lot of juggling to do to fit a door, with casing legs being either concave or convex, plus being out of plumb in the overall height.

Heads can also be concave or convex, so your jig would not give the full picture.Others may disagree.

Nevertheless a handy jig with lots of applications.

Dennis


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Aug 2008)

Thanks, Dennis. I'm making a table with splayed legs so I made the jig specifically to measure the distance between the legs and the angles so that I can cut the cross rails to an exact fit, before cutting the mortices for loose tenons (had to devise a jig for that as well). Once you get away from making things where the joints are at right angles, it raises all sorts of problems - hence the need for one-off jigs.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Waka (20 Aug 2008)

Paul

Looks pretty neat and simple with it.


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Aug 2008)

Paul, that's Neat,Neat,Neat.


----------

